# Can A DTG Printer Do this type of Shirt



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to sound dumb, but can someone please tell me if its possible to do this type of T-Shirt design with any DTG printers that are out there. This T-shirt image was taken from the WWE Shop.

















thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The Bottom one absolutely, the top one if you could find someone with a machine with a large platen, Maybe the kornit? I think if the platen is large enough it could absolutely do it as far as the print goes. Maybe ask justin walker he has a kornit.
My dtg only goes to 13 x 20 inches, I have the HM1 and I could probably do it with multiple prints but I think the kornit has a bigger print area to work with. I think the top one was definately printed with a different method.

Bobbie


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

thank you for the information that has help me greatly.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Like Bobbie has said, the bottom one definately.

The top one however I would like to say impossible but more likely improbably. The kornit I dont think would have a big enough print area for that. You will need the big machines likes the DTG Bullet and T-Jet jumbos/HV which have far larger print areas. Having said that though, its still not practical to do all-over prints with DTG. First it would take around a whole hour to do one t-shirt, second it will cost an absolute FORTUNE in ink prices and 3rd I dont think I'd like to wear a t-shirt covered in DTG white ink.


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

I read somewhere that the shirts like the top ones are printed in pieces and then assembled. Seems logical if you have a factory to do it in.


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys, the information provided has been really useful. It has helped me a lot in making my choice of which DTG printers to buy, as well as answered other questions I had in mind.

Thanks..


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

I can print the top one on my Jumbo2, as easily the bottom one, the cost does increase of course.....


----------



## eojavlis (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like airbrush printing.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Top shirt can be done by someone who does sublimination printing... I was just looking at a company that does this with crew shirts for professional race teams... looking at a cost of $200 for the initial setup and somewhere in the area of $100 per shirt with 6 shirt minimum. usually done on a button down type shirt. I also know of a sports uniform company that's not 10 minutes from me that may do it in a t shirt. But I can tell you it's probable going to cost more then $25 per shirt and will need at least 1-2 dozen to start. PM me if you want more info or to have me look in to this more.


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

If I were to print the top shirt I would be in the ball park of $50 a shirt. 6 pc minimum. an artwork charge if it was not in original format ie, cdr, psd etc.
Of course the best, costwise, is printing then sewing the shirt. (as long as you are doing a bolts worth of shirts, 100 shirts roughly) .

Hans


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

How much does the shirt cost (retail) at wwe?


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

hansca,



> I can print the top one on my Jumbo2, as easily the bottom one, the cost does increase of course.....


jumbo 2 is what make again? how long have you had that machine? or does anybody else here have one? How do you like it? how many shirts can u print with full bottles of ink?? any troubles? how long have you had machine?

sorry so many questions I'm doing my research and trying to figure out what make and model is good for me? 
thanks


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

the jumbo2 is us screen, it is not in production anymore, the amount of shirts vary with the size of the print, white shirts versus dark/black shirts. there are not very many of these out there as they are more challenging to operate, but they do have an advantage as I have a bigger footprint I can print. I can have 6 shirts up at a time or 3 jumbo prints at a time.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

hansca,
have you checked other DTG machines? if so which one compares to yours?


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

cybe said:


> How much does the shirt cost (retail) at wwe?


On the wwe website, Thriple H (one with skulls on it) is going for $28.00 USD and the one below was going for $25.00 USD.


----------

